# Resources > Education Center >  >  Assignments/Duties ?

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

First, I am curious how many members within our education team are willing to actively take part in our activities..  Although, I will still explain this idea and see how everyone likes it and we'll go from there.

I would like to assign certain topics of interest to every individual.  Of course this doesn't restrict you from researching and supporting other topics, however, you would be the one referred to when someone has questions on a certain topic.  For example: "Who do I ask about B6?" "Ohh ask ol crazy Kaniaz" or "Who can I ask for help about my comp?" "Mark can help you there?" (I include computer questions because we also get those occasionally.. I think you all may be fine with that.. I hope.)

Hopefully you get the idea?  No due dates or anything, lol, this isn't school.  Simply, you would be the specialist on the board in the certain topic of interest.

Idea's for such topics would be:

*Note:  If this takes off, I would like to assign these topics as the "affinity" for each individual*

_Biological Aspects:_
Nutrition (and their effects on sleep/dreaming)
Vitamins - You can either select a specific vitamin or just all of them if your bold
Physiology of sleep - for you broad and tough thinkers
Brain and it's interaction with sleep
Exercising

_Psychological Aspects:_
Dream Signs - How they reflect the individuals character, how to find them, etc.
Dream Recall - Effectively, controlling stress as well.  How to help develop memory, etc.
Dream Control - Effectively, how to develop patience and self-control.
Dream Interpretation - Self-awareness, understanding the empathy of ones dreams, etc.

_Other:_
Programming - Seeing it as a common topic of interest, this would be a good affinity as well.
Software/Hardware/General Computers
Literature
Language
History

Of course, this is just a short list in trying to give examples of what I mean.  

Let me know what you all think, please, and then we will go from there.

Thanks.

(I made a poll because I havn't made one in a long time)

----------


## Damascus

brilliant idea o'nus!

i think itd be good for people to see what we excel in, and then they know who to ask if they have a problem. yeah good idea, get it implemented!
oh, and affinity is my favourite word   ::roll::

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Damascus_
> *brilliant idea o'nus!
> 
> i think itd be good for people to see what we excel in, and then they know who to ask if they have a problem. yeah good idea, get it implemented!
> oh, and affinity is my favourite word *



Do I sense a tone of facetiousness?

----------


## Kaniaz

I don't even know what that word means. Heh.

Yeah, great idea.

----------


## Damascus

no, im serious about this   ::huh2::  

what gave you that idea? 

probobly because i seemed a bit over enthusiastic eh?
but, no i support this idea i think itd be great.


sorry if i gave the impression that i was being sarcastic or anything  ::|:

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Damascus_
> *no, im serious about this   
> 
> what gave you that idea? 
> 
> probobly because i seemed a bit over enthusiastic eh?
> but, no i support this idea i think itd be great.
> 
> 
> sorry if i gave the impression that i was being sarcastic or anything*



Oh, it was just the rolling of the eyes.  I am too used to a certain someone *Coughs and points to his ruby* rolling their eyes at me.  ::-P:

----------


## Haz

I only read the first bit. Here it goes. I will be willing to actively take part in any activities! 
OK then tell me wat to do. I'm ures to command. *salutes*

----------


## Damascus

> _Originally posted by Haz2004_
> *I only read the first bit. Here it goes. I will be willing to actively take part in any activities! 
> OK then tell me wat to do. I'm ures to command. *salutes**



HAZ for hells sake read the full post before you go post-whore-happy.
ARGH!


[/rant]

anyway o'nus im always serious when the train of thought is serious, not like somewone ELSE! *glances at haz and kaniaz*

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Haz2004_
> *I only read the first bit. Here it goes. I will be willing to actively take part in any activities! 
> OK then tell me wat to do. I'm ures to command. *salutes**



Well this is the thing about these assignments - what do you feel you understand well?  What do you feel you are interested in researching and learning in order to help assist the forums?  

I think the point is to take advantage of the knowledge you have (or will have) of a certain topic of interest within our field here at Dream Views.  This way, if anyone has a question about a certain topic, we know who has researched and studied this topic.  Keeping in mind that this doesn't restrict you to one topic, of course.  It's simply stating that, "Yes, I know nutritional values very well and dieting.  Feel free to ask my anything."

Does this help explain..?

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Damascus_
> **glances at haz and kaniaz**



Roar.





> I only read the first bit.[/b]



Go back and read it all, for goodnesses sake.

When I look at those lists of subjects, I can only pick out computers as something I really know very well. I don't know much else, but I suppose I make up for that in my vast scope of knowledge in computers - i know C++, then i know photoshop, i know HTML, some php, windows, a bit about linux, etc. Still, I like this idea.

----------


## Demerzel

What kaniaz just said. Yah so like if the computer stuff was included, I'd pick that. I'd probably take the hardware/software/general area and let Kaniaz take the programming one, because he is much better at that. The general idea of having specialists in certain areas is a good one.

----------


## wasup

This is a very good idea. 

I offer my help (and lyke omgz, I read the whole post!) for things related to lucid dreams (how to get them, "how do I do this", methods and such).

The only problem in my opinion is that you ask someone a question about something that you know little about and they known nothing about.  I think every once in a while the person should be changed to someone else if they know less than you (the one asking the question).

Kaniaz - I might know more than you at photoshop (just based on the fact that I had it a lot lot longer than you and _you_ say you are really crappy at it (unless of course you can get incredibly good in a couple of days).  I think the "software and computers" idea about it is very good too.  I always need help with software like terragen or photoshop and it would be great if someone in the live chat could help me out. 

Anyways, good idea.

----------


## Sparky

A great idea.

We would need to recruit more members for education if we would like to do it thoroughly.

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Kaniaz - I might know more than you at photoshop (just based on the fact that I had it a lot lot longer than you and you say you are really crappy at it (unless of course you can get incredibly good in a couple of days).  I think the \"software and computers\" idea about it is very good too.  I always need help with software like terragen or photoshop and it would be great if someone in the live chat could help me out.*



Nah, the thing is, I know every single aspect of photoshop, what it does, how to use it, except I can't stick them all together and make something good for the life of me. Still, from a guy whose signature is currently two arrows with about three words, it's kinda funny  :tongue2:   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Damascus

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *. Still, from a guy whose signature is currently two arrows with about three words, it's kinda funny *



  ::rolllaugh::   ::muffin::  

made me laugh  ::D:

----------


## wasup

Kaniaz are you being sarcastic or are you actually really good at photoshop?

I can't tell...

----------


## O'nus

Hey, cut it out guys.  This isn't a competition on who's the best at whatever.  We can have more than one person for each topic.  In fact, I would encourage that.

Plus, I'm better at photoshop than anyone.  Ah hahahahaha!  

...no, I really suck.  But cut it out anyway.

I'll leave this up for a day or two and then make another post (possibly a sticky) to initiate this process.  Until then, I am still looking for everyones feedback and any other comments or topics in which you feel should be added to the list.  Of course, I will supply a list, but I encourage anyone to simply come out and say that they would like to be referred to for a specific subject as there should be no restrictions here.

Sound good?

----------


## Sparky

Yeeeeehaaww. Sounds good.

----------


## wasup

Sounds great. 

I like the idea of more than one person per subject.

----------


## Kaniaz

That's the best idea, because if this works well, 1 person per subject wouldn't really cut it - I wouldn't exactly enjoy waking up to 15PM's each day.

----------


## Turkeh

Well Im interested in Neuro Linguistic Programming (NLP) and other linguistic things like self affirmation etc. As for programming and computers I program java and know about doing threaded programming and network programming and the theory, I guess that might be useful for some people since its sometimes a bit hard to get your head round. As for OSs Im good with Linux and other nixs (though not so good with X) but if I get questions like how do I install linux I may cry :-)

I think a kind of knowledge yellow pages like this might be a good idea because most people have no idea who knows what.

----------


## Sparky

I can be some sort of induction technique specialist-type thing.

----------


## Reala

Well I'll be making the turorial this experiment developed, I guess no other members could really help me with that. =/

----------


## lord soth

sounds good.

put me down under computers (like, anything from spyware removal, keylogger removal, virus help, installing programs, BWgen help, ect...) and basic lucid dreaming help, for instance, i know all the basics, like MILD WILD NST HILD SHILD WBTB... (LDguy would be a great person to put under HILD, likewise Turkeh to NST (since he created it)   ::wink::

----------


## Gortiag

I'm interested.
I think I could contribute on general questions regarding alternative medicine, like acupunkture (did I spell it right?   ::roll::  ), NLP, massages, but also traditional psychology and "new-age" questions.

This post seems kind of dead, though.   :smiley:

----------

